# New Cabelas



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

for u minnesotens out there cabelas is building a new stor in rogers MN it's supposed to be the biggest one yet but thats all i've hread if u have any other info it would be good to know.

thanx

drew


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=10665


----------

